# Fitting DCC to Micro Ace D51 N scale



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

I have purchased a used D51 as my son absolutely loves Hiro from Thomas the Tank engine and Hiro is based on a D51 loco. The item I have purchased is a Micro Ace A9536, I need to know if it is possible to fit a decoder, preferably with sound to this loco, my internet search-fu has been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sean (NIMT) would be the man to ask, he's done a number of N-scale decoder installations.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It sure looks like it would be a tricky custom install. A sound chip and speaker might fit in the tender but you would have to add a power pick-up. Depending on the space available in the engine a basic 4 function decoder might fit in there. 
On a scale of 1 to 10, I would give what you are looking to do as a 9.5 very hard. I don't think you will find a plug and play decoder.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

any pics of this D51?


----------

